# PT test passed



## James12345 (13 Jul 2004)

Well guys i took my PT test today and i would like to thank all you guys for making it out to seem like the hardest test possible.  ???  It was so easy, i was so bent up on it because of all the q's on this site that when i passed my step test, i was exhausted because of all the adrenaline left out.  I was only able to get 28 push ups and 25 situps after that becuase i was so tired.  My pre test was 50 push ups and 80 sit ups.  But anyways im one step closer to the army.
Thanks guys  
James


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

Wow. alot of difference in your numbers! Congrats, passing the test is only the first of many steps you must take. Good luck from here on!!

Cheers!


----------



## Ender57 (13 Jul 2004)

Congrats on passing your PT test, hopefully you pass everything else with flying colors and make it in ASAP.


----------

